

Ask HN: What do you want in a javascript MVC framework. - michael_fine

For a project I'm considering making or extending a javascript MVC framework. What features or design aspects would you want in one? I personally want more robust model relationships and less boilerplate.
======
floptikal
Personally, I think there is room for many more! The ones there are out there
are generally way to bloated and weird functional hybrids that doesn’t solve
key issues.

I would argue that the ones we have are way too model heavy, and makes all
kinds of presumptions what a model is.

Stuff that does not belong in a javascript MVC framework: -Bindings -Routes
-Templates -Coffeescript

------
mcrittenden
Have you taken a good hard look at the existing frameworks? I don't think the
world needs another JS MVC framework, unless you're just making one for
practice or fun.

What do you mean by "more robust model relationships" if it's not something
that's solved by Ember and Ember Data?

